# Port Forwarding on Huawei Echolife HG521



## dlevene (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all

I'm trying to set up port forwarding on my new TalkTalk router, and I've followed the steps on portforward.com for an HG520 (they don't have a guide for the HG521). I've got to the point where I'm adding a new entry, and I've entered all the IP addresses, but it also asks for "Remote host" and "Internal host" - what do I enter? I've attached a screen dump.

Thanks!


----------



## dlevene (Aug 27, 2010)

Update: OK, I've figured out that internal host is my static IP and I've just left external host blank, but the PortForward PortChecker says the port still isn't open. Any ideas?


----------



## adebisi (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,i had the same problem with a router that was brand new with o2 broadband, so the best thing to do is contact port forwarding.com and they'll request screen shots of the routers new interface where they can create a new guide. Hope this helps.


----------

